# Non plastic drip machine uk



## Zed (Jan 31, 2020)

Hiya, apologies if this is not the place to ask.

We're on our 4th failed drip coffee machine; it's the plastic out-gassing issue!

Can anyone recommend a simple 10 cup drip machine with a steel or glass internal reservoir that is available to buy in the uk?

Or failing that, a tried and tested cure for the plastic flavour?

Thanks.


----------

